# Can't plw with '07 ram 1500???



## LarryK (Sep 27, 2009)

I picked up an 07 Ram 1500 HEMI 4x4 4door, and the ouners manual said that the factory DOES NOT recomend plowing. Does anyone know why this is not possible? I mean the truck is no heavy weight to be sure but I'm not a comercial plower. I've been plowing my driveway (about 80') and the kids driveway (about 275') with a Polaris ATV. Whats the scoop?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

itl do it just fine. 

but the manual should say,,, modifying your frame to fit a plow voids your warante. check on this because i could be wrong.

if you have a torsion bar suspension tighten it all the way, or get assited shocks.may go through ball joints faster, not sure, but thatl happen anyway. if you are not doing it commercialy anyway youll never notice any problems.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2006+ Ram 1500's have a coil spring front suspension. They do make spacers if it doesn't hold the plow well. 

Its fine for a plow- I used a 2003 Dakota Quad Cab for 3 years with a full size plow on it. Its more of a liability thing than the truck not being able to handle it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

wish i had coil springs


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too, its why I bought my 2500. I bought 2.5" spacers for $55 shipped!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

loks like iv got a footish off the ground. either mid winter or winter next year ill get assisted shocks to get another 4 or 6 inches.


----------



## LarryK (Sep 27, 2009)

Well its out of warrenty anyway. I've heard that sagging in the front might be an issue. Can anyone suggest whether spacers, hocks or something like Timbrens would work the best???


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

plowguy43;1130898 said:


> The 2006+ Ram 1500's have a coil spring front suspension. They do make spacers if it doesn't hold the plow well.
> 
> Its fine for a plow- I used a 2003 Dakota Quad Cab for 3 years with a full size plow on it. Its more of a liability thing than the truck not being able to handle it.


I believe it was 09 they went from t bars to coils. The 09s and up are coils front and rear.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

as long as you have clearence, sagging wont cause problems other than wearing out the suspension. which will happen anyway, but faster plowing, no matter what truck itl happen faster. 

the only way to alleviate this problem is using a better suspension. a good way is simply assisted shocks.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

or find someone selling suspension parts thatl fit urs.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Stik208;1131368 said:


> I believe it was 09 they went from t bars to coils. The 09s and up are coils front and rear.


Yes, 2009 has coils in the front and rear, in 2006 they went to a coil spring *front* suspension and dropped the torsion bars all together.

From Motortrend:

"You're Probably wondering why we included the Ram 1500 in our 2006 Truck of the Year competition, especially since it looks nearly identical to the 2005 model. How different could it be from the previous year? A lot, to say the least. Besides minor alterations to the exterior--new headlights, a full chrome grille, revised bumpers, and a tailgate spoiler--the 2006 Ram has received significant upgrades under the skin, namely a fresh frame. While still hydroformed, the new architecture is stiffer--17 percent in bending, 5.5 percent in torsion--features a larger front crush zone and offers replaceable rail tips, similar to the Dakota's frame, for easier fender-bender repair. Bolted to the Ram's stronger bones is a heavily revised suspension, which sports retuned springs, bushings, and monotube dampers, as well as a new front control-arm, *coil-over-shock setup on 4WD trims, which replaces the 2005's torsion bars.*"


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

they should have done that before they started using them...


----------



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

it only says it recommends you don't plow with it. that doesn't mean that you cant plow with it. when i bought my f-150 they told me that I shouldnt plow with it, but i slapped a plow on anyways and it handles it just fine. put some timbrens up from and your truck will handle the plow as long as there is some weight in the back end


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

my uncle plowed with his older dodge 1500 for years without doing anything to the suspension


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

plowguy43;1131974 said:


> Yes, 2009 has coils in the front and rear, in 2006 they went to a coil spring *front* suspension and dropped the torsion bars all together.
> 
> From Motortrend:
> 
> "You're Probably wondering why we included the Ram 1500 in our 2006 Truck of the Year competition, especially since it looks nearly identical to the 2005 model. How different could it be from the previous year? A lot, to say the least. Besides minor alterations to the exterior--new headlights, a full chrome grille, revised bumpers, and a tailgate spoiler--the 2006 Ram has received significant upgrades under the skin, namely a fresh frame. While still hydroformed, the new architecture is stiffer--17 percent in bending, 5.5 percent in torsion--features a larger front crush zone and offers replaceable rail tips, similar to the Dakota's frame, for easier fender-bender repair. Bolted to the Ram's stronger bones is a heavily revised suspension, which sports retuned springs, bushings, and monotube dampers, as well as a new front control-arm, *coil-over-shock setup on 4WD trims, which replaces the 2005's torsion bars.*"


Well how about that.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know, I have waaaay too much time on my hands LOL


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

well then come fix my plow...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Tortion set ups for the 1500 series are better than coil. This way you can increase the spring rate on the front end with a few turns of a wrench and back it off in the spring. NTM raise the front end for clearance over the curb too. Had a 03 RC LB 4.7 auto Snoway 26 series plow. Great set up for the truck plus the plow is nice and light on the front end too. Hate the wireless remote, seems it was always a second late in raising the blade before the curb got in the way!!!!

Your truck will be just fine. Keep up on the front end and sevice alll the fluids. The worst thing about the Dodge trucks and plowing is the stupid A pillars being way too fat!!!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

iv got mine cranked all the way up and it still sinks way down.


----------



## 1 bad bolt (Aug 10, 2008)

i have a 2008 quad cab 1500 and installed a boss standard duty 7.5 blade . i havent plowed with it yet but the front end only drops 1.5'' when i raise the blade up. i only use it for family and my driveways. i think you will be fine .


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

hey daff. someone told me that you need to do an alignment after adjusting the torsion bars. i didnt do it but the truck seems fine.

do you know if this is true or not?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I wouldn't worry much about it untill the spring. By then if the season is good you will need a few front end parts anyhow. What type of blade do you have hanging on the front to make it sag so much?? Are you running any balast??? Seems funny but it will reduce the amount of front end sag...

How far in are the adjusting bolts?? If they are bottomed out then you are at the max. The truck should ride like a empty solid axle lumber truck all the way in. My 03 1500 I had a Snoway 26 and a 1.75 yd stainless salter. Only could put a yd in it but it handled it fine with some added rear leaf springs. These truck have a very good frame for a 1500 series truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i dont know what a balast is.

its a 7'9'' western plow.

my torsion bars are as tight as they go.


----------



## LarryK (Sep 27, 2009)

1 bad bolt;1139230 said:


> i have a 2008 quad cab 1500 and installed a boss standard duty 7.5 blade . i havent plowed with it yet but the front end only drops 1.5'' when i raise the blade up. i only use it for family and my driveways. i think you will be fine .


That all I'm going to do, Just family and friends. Any one sugeest a good plw set up. I'm looking for liight weight and quick de and reattachment.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Fisher HT, Boss Sport Duty, Sno Way.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

You folks are all worried about the front suspension holding up, i think i would be more worried about the rack/pinion steering crapping out before any suspension problems. The front suspension can be upgraded with off-road pieces if need be, but the steering is not easy to upgrade.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

all of the pressure of pushing snow goes on the frame, the weight of the plow goes on the suspension.

other than ball joints from turning and reversing so much there really isent much presure on the rack or other stearing parts


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Speaking about the spacers for the Ram 2500's. I just actually got rid of my 03' Ram with the coil spring front end. Great work truck and front was pretty strong. Only down side I had was doing the ball joints in the truck costs a small fortune even doing the labor myself because you have to slide the front axles out of the truck. I did pick up a coil spacer kit to level the truck from Hell Bent Steel and the kit was awesome. I preferred the steel spacers instead of the poly ones.

Here's the link: http://www.hellbentsteel.com/product/dodge/dodge-leveling-kits.html?gclid=CPWDrL2s56UCFcnc4Aodgxjr0Q


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

I plow comercial with my 09 ram... never had any problems.... this year 2 plowing with it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

birddseedd;1149682 said:


> all of the pressure of pushing snow goes on the frame, the weight of the plow goes on the suspension.
> 
> other than ball joints from turning and reversing so much there really isent much presure on the rack or other stearing parts


This may be true when moving back and forth with the blade down but as soon as the blade is up and you begin turning there is a lot of extra stress on the rack/pinion. When i worked for Chrysler/Dodge i remember replacing quite a few rack/pinions that blew seals just from the cold weather. I never did see a 1500 come in with a plow, i know the dealer would not sell one with a plow unless it was a 2500.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

where does the extra stress come from when the plow isent being used?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The early year 1500's did have steering rack problems. The 06-08's had fron strut/shock problems stock. I'd plan on replacing those anyways but I haven't heard much about the 06-08 trucks needing racks.

And any plow truck will go through front end parts, its to be expected.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

birddseedd;1151731 said:


> where does the extra stress come from when the plow isent being used?


The extra stress comes from the shear weight of the plow hanging off the front. As others have said all trucks that carry plows have front suspension and steering wear due to plow weight. IMO a rack/pinion is not as strong as a steering box and will fail more quickly. These trucks are being designed and built for comfort and not for work anymore. Manufacturers do not want people buying 1/2 ton trucks for work,they want you to spend that extra buck on the 3/4 tone instead. 1/2 tons are being built for the soccer mom and dad who only carry trash to the landfill or the kids bike to Johnnies house but do not want a van. Used to be a 1/2 ton truck was the preference for plowing as it had a softer suspension for traction but could still carry a blade with ease and still had the rugged powertrain of the 3/4ton truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i get what your saying about the weight. but all of the weight is held by the suspension. the only thing attaching the weels to the rack is a tie rod, if that gets pressure downward on it then it would just spin around the bolt connecting it.


as far as 2500's go i was told they have a bit thicker frame. i dono how much salt weighs, but i sure would like to have a 2500 for hauling landscape materials


----------



## LarryK (Sep 27, 2009)

Engineering wise todays 1/2 ton trucks are not built the way they were say 20 yrs or more ago. My 78 chevy had a much heavier frame than those of today, and the suspension was heavier too. Todays sheet metal 1/2 tons just aren't meant to be beat on. The ball joints and steering are going to fail at some point. And yes the rack and pinion steering is going to take a beating. It was designed for say 900 lbs per wheel and you throw 300lbs more on it, it's going to take more force to twist the tire left or right with that added load, so it'll wear prematurely.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

they definatly arnt buit like they used to be. they dont want to pay for the extra metal unless you want to pay the extra cost.

if you think rams are bad, then dont look at a honda civic. talk about thin metal.

but i still dont get how a rack gets more force on it? pushing snow doesent put any force on the wheels, and nothing else is attached to the rack.

ball joints go out because you are doing 20x the manuvering. so in the same light sota speak, the rack would fail due to excessive use, not extra force applied to it.

if you were to plow in a very tight circle perhaps, but iv never seen anyone do that.


----------



## Cromer_22 (Dec 1, 2008)

06 went to coils


----------



## mopar74 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been lurking on this site for a long time due to my job in hiring SIMA type contractors. I finally have something that I can add.

*What everyone states before this is true. THE BIGGEST reason that I have been told not to put on a plow is that starting in '06 front air bag sensor is right there in the front and could/would activate very easily while plowing.*

Take care,

mopar74


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i know im a noob at plowing, but if you are hitting a pile of snow hard enough to set off the airbag sensors then you are hitting it way too hard and are going to screw up your plow and truck.
to avoid this you start the season pushing snow back as far as you can can so you have room to make new piles in front of it. this way you dont put extra stress on the truck when the pile gets too big.


----------



## LarryK (Sep 27, 2009)

mopar74;1189030 said:


> I have been lurking on this site for a long time due to my job in hiring SIMA type contractors. I finally have something that I can add.
> 
> *What everyone states before this is true. THE BIGGEST reason that I have been told not to put on a plow is that starting in '06 front air bag sensor is right there in the front and could/would activate very easily while plowing.*
> 
> ...


NOW you tell me! I hope I don't pop the airbag! I picked up a Western HT from a local dealer, Davis Equipment. They did a good job installing it and it has worked flawlessly even in the 2 plus foot snows in Oswego Co. I don't get agressive with it, and it does save a lot of time. But in the future I will take a bit more care about what I might run into and how hard I might hit the snow. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

the placement of the sensor doesent make a difference. it will go of just the same weather you hit the front, or get rearended.

plows have springs for a reason.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Just put a plow on a truck and try to turn left and right. Tell me it's not harder than without the plow.
It IS harder, and that difficulty in steering is that extra stress the rack and pinion is going to experience.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

a rack is basicially a hydrolic, one of the strongest mechanical devices mankind has devised. i have been in multiple accidents inwhich the tierod (a 3/4" thick steel rod attached from the wheel to the rack, for others reading this) got utterly demolished. not once did it even effect the rack.

im not saying that it doesent add some measurable ammount of force on the rack, just not nearly enough to make a difference.

and i have used my 04 ram with and without an 8' plow, i cannot feel even a slight difference. weather its a couple hundred lbs of weight on the front of the frame from a plow, or 1500 lbs on the rear of the frame from riverrock in the bed.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

there is more stress on the rack with added weight on the front axle, period. whether or not the rack will wear noticeably quicker, i don't know.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

a good thing you can do, (which i do with or without a plow) is to only turn the wheel when you are moving. it takes an emense ammount of stress off of the rack and other steering parts when the wheels are rooling, vs turning motionless creating alot more friction.

that will also help save a little rubber.


----------

